# Gratuity Added to Bill



## Fern Modena (Jan 1, 2009)

I've noticed a new trend the last year or so.  When we go to a place and use a Restaurant.com certificate or another form of discount, they generally add  the gratuity to the bill now.  I don't mind, although you have to look for it, because it is a line item _before_ the total.  If they sub-totaled and then added it, it would be easier to see.  But that is neither here or there.

My question?  If you go to a restaurant/dinner house and they add an 18-20% gratuity, do you add more, or call it enough?

Thanks for your answers.

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 1, 2009)

And another tipping situation that may have been covered in another thread.... If the person providing the service (ie. nailtech, hairdresser, barber) is the proprietor of the shop and presumably can set prices at whatever level they wish, do you tip additionally above the posted price of service?

Jim Ricks


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 1, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> My question? If you go to a restaurant/dinner house and they add an 18-20% gratuity, do you add more, or call it enough?
> 
> 
> Fern


 
Call it enough.  They add the tip into the bill because some people would only tip on the discounted amount rather than the full value of the meal--thus stiffing the meal delivery specialist.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 1, 2009)

*watch that tip....*



Fern Modena said:


> I've noticed a new trend the last year or so.  When we go to a place and use a Restaurant.com certificate or another form of discount, they generally add  the gratuity to the bill now.  I don't mind, although you have to look for it, because it is a line item _before_ the total.  If they sub-totaled and then added it, it would be easier to see.  But that is neither here or there.
> 
> My question?  If you go to a restaurant/dinner house and they add an 18-20% gratuity, do you add more, or call it enough?
> Thanks for your answers.
> Fern



In some/many cases, the GCs from restaurant.com tell you that 18% will be added.  I have little issue with them doing that because you agree to that up front.

The issue that really ticks me off that I have encountered -- *more often than not* -- is that ONLY the Credit Card slip is presented to me, after they take off the discount.  This receipt only shows the total and a line to add a TIP.  They keep the receipt that shows the discount AND the 18% tip that is ALREADY added.  Habit (or a few drinks) come in to play here, so be careful not to tip again!

To the other question:  Why add more than the 18% tip -- if you usually do not tip more than 18% ?????


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 1, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> And another tipping situation that may have been covered in another thread.... If the person providing the service (ie. nailtech, hairdresser, barber) is the proprietor of the shop and presumably can set prices at whatever level they wish, do you tip additionally above the posted price of service?
> 
> Jim Ricks


 
I've read where tipping the owner is not necessary so I asked one once.   I wasn't sure if she expected a tip or if it would be considered an insult since she was the owner.  She said she appreciated the tips.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2009)

the way I look at it, is that if they have taken the time to tell me what I should tip by adding it to my bill on my behalf...thats what they are getting.


----------



## grest (Jan 1, 2009)

I call it good.
Connie


----------



## Wonka (Jan 1, 2009)

It a tip is added to a bill, I don't add more either.  I don't like the assumption that a tip is deserved, even though I rarely don't tip less than 20%, unless the service was really bad or I was ignored.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2009)

I would call it enough and not add more unless the server went to extraordinary lengths to please us.

On the issue of tipping the owner of a salon--I do tip the guy who does my nails, even though he's the owner of the shop.  I'm very impressed by this family-run business as all the employees are relatives of the owner and they all work so hard. Plus, he does a great job.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've always looked at it in this manner. If they leave it up to me, I'll tip appropriatly between 15% to just over 20%. If they call the number, then they've decided that amount is enough and I leave it at that. I figure that's what the server has agreeded to work for at that particular restaurant.

I guess restaurants have felt the need to do this with people who use discounts or coupons. I know far to many myself who would tip only on the total bill after the discount. I'm sure that situations like this hurt the servers. Especially if the restaurant is trying to build business and has a lot of coupons out there. I suspect some people don't understand that the tip should be calculated before the discount is taken.


----------



## JeffW (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd say it's enough.


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 1, 2009)

We were just in Las Vegas and used Tix for Dinner (Thanks for the tip about them Fern!)  We were given the bill as it would have been issued without the discount, and then the discounted bill.   It was presented as their confirmation that they actually applied the discount,  however we knew the reason was so we would tip appropriately-which we actually appreciated.  Neither included the tip which we added.  However, if it has included a charge we would not have tipped over and above that amount.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 1, 2009)

Fern: I ran into a slightly different 'tip' situation -- I noticed the tax was higher than it should have been and questioned it.  The reply was 'oh, look at the bottom of the sales slip -- 5% tip has been incorporated into the 'tax' amount.  Can you believe that!


----------



## Mel7706 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Has anyone asked the server*

if they actually get the full pre-discount 18% tip?
I would like to think so but would not put it past 
some businesses to discount the server's portion and pocket part of the tip. I know of a country club that adds a tip to each check and will tell you it is divided among all staff.
However, we were later told by a server that they received 
none of the tip collected by the club. They were told that their salary reflects what they would earn with tips.


----------



## KCI (Jan 1, 2009)

The thing I don't like about them adding the tip in is that sometimes they include the whole bill including the tax and then tell say you owe 18 to 20% on that number. The tip should not be on the tax part of the bill. 
KCI's Wingman


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Fern: I ran into a slightly different 'tip' situation -- I noticed the tax was higher than it should have been and questioned it.  The reply was 'oh, look at the bottom of the sales slip -- 5% tip has been incorporated into the 'tax' amount.  Can you believe that!



I think I'd be challenging that fee. I can't think of any situation where the tip was consider taxable as a sales tax. 

I think if it were me, I'd keep a copy of that receipt and then contact the powers that are resonsible for collecting the sales tax from a business. I'd like to find out if that money, which was collected as a tax, was actually being turned into the municipality responsible for collecting that tax. If not I wonder if there is any recourse for that sort of business practice or if it's one of those things that falls between the cracks and just turns out to be a revenue source for that business.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2009)

KCI said:


> The thing I don't like about them adding the tip in is that sometimes they include the whole bill including the tax and then tell say you owe 18 to 20% on that number. The tip should not be on the tax part of the bill.
> KCI's Wingman



I agree and tend to avoid those places. IMHO, the tip should be on the purchae price, not the tax charge by the state and/or city.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 1, 2009)

*double-tipping*

Ages ago at a nice restaurant in Austria we had splurged on a really nice meal and got great service.  We couldn't understand the menu or waiter, and he couldn't speak English, so basically we threw up our hands in despair and somehow conveyed that we wanted him to bring whatever he recommended.  When he brought the bill, we didn't realize the gratuity was included, so we added a generous tip.  (We were probably also a bit tipsy.)  This was a restaurant with a small band and strolling violinists.  It was late and the band was packing up.  

We saw the waiter excitedly show the check with the double-tip to the band master and the maitre d' - the band unpacked and started playing again, and as we left, everyone - waiter, cook, maitre d' - lined up and kept bowing and repeating "danke-schoen,  auf weidersehen" as we left.  

I don't think we figured out why till the next day.  This really happened - one of our favorite memories!


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 2, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Ages ago at a nice restaurant in Austria we had splurged on a really nice meal and got great service.  We couldn't understand the menu or waiter, and he couldn't speak English, so basically we threw up our hands in despair and somehow conveyed that we wanted him to bring whatever he recommended.  When he brought the bill, we didn't realize the gratuity was included, so we added a generous tip.  (We were probably also a bit tipsy.)  This was a restaurant with a small band and strolling violinists.  It was late and the band was packing up.
> 
> We saw the waiter excitedly show the check with the double-tip to the band master and the maitre d' - the band unpacked and started playing again, and as we left, everyone - waiter, cook, maitre d' - lined up and kept bowing and repeating "danke-schoen,  auf weidersehen" as we left.
> 
> I don't think we figured out why till the next day.  This really happened - one of our favorite memories!



I absolutely love this story. You made his day - what a great memory.

I think 18 - 20% is enough. I think it's appropriate to always tip on the full price of the meal, so I'm fine with that. 

My husband doesn't think you should tip 18 - 20 % on the wine because the price is inflated. So he will calculate 20% for the meal and 10% for the wine. If it's not enough, I just fix things because I'm the boss.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 2, 2009)

I always tip mys tylist who owns his own shop.  I hate to think what i might look loke if I didn't tip him.

At our club, everyone is given a mandatory 18k% tip and expect4ed to leave extra after that.

We went to an entertainment book restaurant, each ordered a $15 entree, no drinks, and had a $10 tip added to the bill and also taxed on the tip.  We went over it and over it with the waitress and the manager, who finally conceeded that gee their cash register must be figuring the tip incorrectly.


----------



## ctscribe (Jan 2, 2009)

*Tips and bad service*

A Tip is to be earned with good or excellent service, and when you don't get good service why should we pay 18-20 percent on a bill. Yes, I know if the food’s bad that not the servers fault, if the food colds that is the servers fault. 

The server gives you attitude, tips are earned, and they are not entitlements. Even with discount coupons if the service is sub par so should be the tips.

I always scan the bill before paying, as mistakes happen whether intentional or not. I also make it clear when hostess/host seat us that pre-ordained will not be honored by me. If that is not acceptable, we will be glad to leave.

We do not very often have a problem with servers or restaurants, but if you want to be in charge of your money you have to make it clear that you expect excellent service for prix affix tips. If you do not get it don't be afraid to speak to the manager about your problem with the service.


----------



## djs (Jan 2, 2009)

Although I don't mind a suggested tip being calculated for me, if I'm charging the meal I'd prefer it not be added to the actual bill.  I prefer to tip in cash as in an ideal world the tip would go into the server's pocket immediately.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 2, 2009)

djs said:


> Although I don't mind a suggested tip being calculated for me, if I'm charging the meal I'd prefer it not be added to the actual bill.  I prefer to tip in cash as in an ideal world the tip would go into the server's pocket immediately.



But isn't the tip generally shared with the bussers and other staff?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 3, 2009)

I have many times 'tested' the waiter/waitress, boat person, housecleaning, guide tour, etc. about how much and if they actually get the tips that are pre-established.  In *all *cases, I have been told, no, they don't get them. I find this hard to believe.

I have always been a generous tipper, having paid all my personal expenses through high school and middle school as a waitress.  I know the work is very hard and well worth the tip, but back in those days, a pre-established tip wasn't added to the bill.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 3, 2009)

The establishment can't add a tip and not give it to the server. 
After reading this thread, I will be sure to ask a server if that is going to him/her. If s/he says no, I will ask the manager what it's for. Is it to cover the gift certificate? Makes NO sense.

When I was a server (moons ago) we did give a percentage to the bus people and hostess. It didn't matter if we were given cash or credit card. We gave a percentage of our total sold. So for example, had I sold 300 dollars worth of food, one would expect I earned 60 dollars that night if I were paid 20%. I had to claim I earned 9% to the  government (so you win there). I gave 2 % (or something like that) to the bus/host. It worked out fine.

But if I didn't receive a tip, I'd still owe that percentage. So the owner can't add a tip and not make sure it goes to the server. Even if the server doesn't have to tip out the bus people, the server still pays taxes (wonder if it's still 9%) on the food sold.


----------



## JeffW (Jan 3, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> ... I will ask the manager what it's for...



I would submit that if the manager tells you that the tip doesn't all go to the servers, you tell him this will be your last visit to their establishment.  I think almost everyone would think that "tips go to your wait staff", and it's just not worth the effort to have to mentally keep track of, "Well, this place, the tip is pooled and divided", "this place, the restaurant takes a 1/4 cut of the tip amount", "this place, I can charge the meal, but need to pay the tip in cash", etc.  
It might actually take some pushback from customers, having the manager realize that while he's collecting a cut of tips, he's also losing customers, that might make them change their policy.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 3, 2009)

*Tipping at restaurants*

There is a current thread that discusses pre-established tips (%) being auto-added to a bill.  Within that thread is the following:



> I have always been a generous tipper, having paid all my personal expenses through high school and middle school as a waitress. I know the work is very hard and well worth the tip, but back in those days, a pre-established tip wasn't added to the bill.



Well, I'm not the worlds best tipper for sure, but I don't go below 15% unless the service is lacking.  But oftentimes I question the amount a server can make --- even if the work is *very hard*.  [I watched some roofers clear off an old roof & carry singles up a ladder in freezing weather yesterday... that qualifies as hard work in my book.    ]

And if you try to equate the tip to the amount of hard work, why do you tip less when you order a burger compared to the time you ordered that prime rib?  Or a beer compared to that bottle of fine wine?

I realize that if you serve at a restaurant that is not busy, your gonna' be hurting.  But cover 5 or 6 tables in a rather busy restaurant, and pull in say $75+ dollars an hour.

I realize that I'm likely going to "stir the pot", especially with those that work or worked in that position (or have kids that do).
But I'm just trying to open my mind a little to the way others think!!


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd like to comment to those who haven't worked in a busy restaurant.

What goes on in the kitchen isn't like what you see out front.  It is crowded, very dangerous (knives, hot water, slippery floors, etc.), and can be very hectic and stressful.  You also have to take a lot of heat from the cooks and other kitchen staff.  After working in a restaurant for years growing up, you wouldn't believe some of the things I've seen.

You also can't really sit down for hours at a time depending on how busy you are.  Most restaurants don't offer breaks at all.  

So...is it like roofing?  No.  However, you earn every penny.  Try working in a breakfast place where you are lucky to get a dollar per customer in tips and make $75/hr.  You will have worked your butt off.  Most waiters make less than $100 per day in tips.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 3, 2009)

I almost never pay the "pre-established" tip portion of the bill, I prefer to pay the tip in cash at the table - I have them take it off.  A gratuity is exactly that - freely given, I have been told that they cannot force you to pay that portion of the bill.  I ALWAYS leave 20 % or better for the wait person, unless the service is very bad.  

My daughter and stepdaughter both have worked as waitresses for years, so I do know how hard they work.  I feel they have a much better chance of getting their fair amount of the tip if I leave it myself.


----------



## djs (Jan 3, 2009)

pjrose said:


> But isn't the tip generally shared with the bussers and other staff?



True, perhaps I should have said that it goes into the "right" pockets right away.  In any event, assuming the servers do divide up the tips correctly, those deserving are getting their tips quicker.


----------



## swift (Jan 3, 2009)

Since we are such a diverse group coming from all over the world when we are discussing how tips should be handled we should also consider how each state deals with tips.

http://www.dol.gov/esa/whd/state/tipped.htm


----------



## applegirl (Jan 3, 2009)

There have only been two ocassions when I had the tip added and then requested that it be removed.  

Once was in New Orleans at a restaurant that said that was their standard policy because all the foreign tourists didin't know they were supposed to leave a tip.  The service was not great so we left a smaller cash tip.  

The other time was in NYC where the waitress was horrible and so rude to our CA group of yes, tourists, but we were very nice and don't they depend somewhat on tourist dollars?  My father was so irate and spoke to the manager who removed the tip and we didn't leave her a dime.

I was a waitress throughout college at Olive Garden here in CA.  I appreciate how hard the job is and am a very good tipper.  I perhaps look at the service I receive with a fairly critical eye since I know that food taking a long time isn't probably the servers fault, but poor attitude or being ignored certainly is.
It also pays to be kind to your servers because they are in charge of something you will putting in your mouth! 

Janna


----------



## pranas (Jan 3, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> And another tipping situation that may have been covered in another thread.... If the person providing the service (ie. nailtech, hairdresser, barber) is the proprietor of the shop and presumably can set prices at whatever level they wish, do you tip additionally above the posted price of service?
> 
> 
> Jim Ricks



I was always told that you do not tip the owner so I rarely tip the owner.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 5, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> There is a current thread that discusses pre-established tips (%) being auto-added to a bill.  Within that thread is the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tom,

I am trying not to laugh, and please don't take this personally--I certainly didn't. This is how *I* think:  I think it all depends on the year, the conditions, the location, etc.  No way were we pulling $75 an hour...we were lucky if we got that in two days' work, salary and tips combined!

I am going back a ways to a small, touristy town where they barely paid us minimun wage and we had to do our own bussing.  A tip of $1 a table was a cause for celebration.  But let me tell you, I know how much work is involved.  On your feet steady for 8+ hours, carrying large trays, dealing with sometimes obnoxious customers and weirdos, people complaining about food you didn't cook, being the cashier at the same time, etc.  You just can't imagine it.  I know roofers also have a tough job, but I would bet many make more than waiters/waitresses in some areas.  Some areas is the key word here, as I am sure wait staff in upper-scale restaurants in larger cities do make a nice wage.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 5, 2009)

What about a buffet where the server clears plates and refills drinks, but doesn't take orders or bring the meal?  

What about picking up pizza etc at a take-out?

How much do those people depend on tips?  Are they paid more, given the assumption that they won't make as much in tips?  ???


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 6, 2009)

Muranojo,
Glad I was able to get a laugh out of you, as you did the same to me!   
But obviously (at the $75/hr figure) I'm not talking about the local Waffle House, or a mom-n-pop breakfast place.  I should have qualified that I was referring to quality dining experiences that usually include a few drinks or a bottle of wine -- but not necessarily "upper-scale".

Heck, if we are talking about places that the server celebrates for a couple buck tip, they deserve every "penny".  But places where people are leaving a $10-$15+ tip for dinner, with the server handling a handful of tables -- well we all can do the math.

My chuckle came based on this comment:



> On your feet steady for 8+ hours, carrying large trays, dealing with sometimes obnoxious customers and weirdos, people complaining about food you didn't cook, being the cashier at the same time, etc.



Lot's of people work *real *hard for their money.  Maybe you've caused me to re-think:
_For ~$7/hr that is indeed hard work. But for anything over say ~$20 or $30/hr, I don't wanna' hear it!  You should expect that the work won't be easy...._  




muranojo said:


> Tom,
> I am trying not to laugh, and please don't take this personally--I certainly didn't. This is how *I* think:  I think it all depends on the year, the conditions, the location, etc.  No way were we pulling $75 an hour...we were lucky if we got that in two days' work, salary and tips combined!
> 
> I am going back a ways to a small, touristy town where they barely paid us minimun wage and we had to do our own bussing.  A tip of $1 a table was a cause for celebration.  But let me tell you, I know how much work is involved.  On your feet steady for 8+ hours, carrying large trays, dealing with sometimes obnoxious customers and weirdos, people complaining about food you didn't cook, being the cashier at the same time, etc.  You just can't imagine it.  I know roofers also have a tough job, but I would bet many make more than waiters/waitresses in some areas.  Some areas is the key word here, as I am sure wait staff in upper-scale restaurants in larger cities do make a nice wage.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you order a beer and burger vs. a steak, does the waiter work any less hard? Depends. In a place that serves steak, you may also get soup or salad. The waiter may have memorized specials on a menu. So in this case, the percentage of the amount of food is fair  - 20% of the beer and burger is much less than 20% of the steak in the fine restaurants - but the waiter at the fine restaurant worked harder since s/he memorized things, brought salads, brought the fresh pepper, etc.

The wine - now let's say you buy a bottle of wine for 35.00 and the next table buys one for 100.00. Does that waiter work harder for the more expensive one? No. In this case, one might wonder if the waiter should get 20% of the 100 dollar bottle of wine. One MIGHT look at the total bill and calculate 20% of the food and 15% on the wine.

Or one might drink two bottles of wine and just tip 25% because they're happy!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 6, 2009)

pjrose said:


> What about a buffet where the server clears plates and refills drinks, but doesn't take orders or bring the meal?
> 
> What about picking up pizza etc at a take-out?
> 
> How much do those people depend on tips?  Are they paid more, given the assumption that they won't make as much in tips?  ???



We are very generous tippers, as a general statement.  These examples here, however, do not warrent in my opinion the standard 15-20%.

Buffets, I generally do $1/person.  Picking up pizza - ZERO.  If they deliver it to our house, 10-15%, unless there is a delivery charge.  If there is, I ask if that is for them (the delivery driver) or the restaurant.  I've been told more often than not, it is for the driver because so many do stiff on tips.  So for them, no more.  Same deal with room service deliveries.


----------



## Wonka (Jan 6, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> We are very generous tippers, as a general statement.  These examples here, however, do not warrent in my opinion the standard 15-20%.
> 
> Buffets, I generally do $1/person.  Picking up pizza - ZERO.  If they deliver it to our house, 10-15%, unless there is a delivery charge.  If there is, I ask if that is for them (the delivery driver) or the restaurant.  I've been told more often than not, it is for the driver because so many do stiff on tips.  So for them, no more.  Same deal with room service deliveries.



I'd like to know if pizza driver's receive the delivery charge, or not.  Pizza Hut Express in our area charges a delivery charge and the driver told us he didn't get any of it...so, I tipped him as well another 20%.  After that, I decided to pick the pizzas up...it's faster...they're warmer, and I avoid the additional costs.  I don't like paying a delivery charge and then tipping...sounds like double-dipping to me.  Does anyone know for sure who gets the delivery charge?


----------



## Wonka (Jan 6, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> Muranojo,
> Glad I was able to get a laugh out of you, as you did the same to me!
> But obviously (at the $75/hr figure) I'm not talking about the local Waffle House, or a mom-n-pop breakfast place.  I should have qualified that I was referring to quality dining experiences that usually include a few drinks or a bottle of wine -- but not necessarily "upper-scale".
> 
> ...



Isn't everyone missing something here?  I always thought most establishments split tips up between all the different types of service staff, no?


----------



## sstamm (Jan 6, 2009)

pjrose said:


> What about a buffet where the server clears plates and refills drinks, but doesn't take orders or bring the meal?
> 
> What about picking up pizza etc at a take-out?
> 
> How much do those people depend on tips?  Are they paid more, given the assumption that they won't make as much in tips?  ???



For a buffet, I think we've tipped $1 or $2 per person.  Our pizza place has free delivery, so I usually tip the delivery person about 20%.

But what about take-out?

We have a local chinese take-out place and it never even occurred to me to tip when picking up our order.  There is no place to dine in- it is carry out only.  I guess I always figured that the cost for carryout containers and personnel to pack the order were covered in the price.  Does this require a tip?

What about carry out from a regular restaurant?  We don't do that very often, but we have ordered a few times from a chain restaurant that then brings the food to your car.  I guess you should tip whether you pick it up or they bring it out?


----------



## Kay H (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't understand why there is a tip jar on the counter in Duncan Donuts.  I tell them which donuts I want, he/she puts them in a bag and I pay.  I think that is their job and don't tip for it.  I even have to ask for my senior discount.

If DH has to ask for his discount, he pays no tip.  If they offer it, he puts it in the tip jar.


----------



## geekette (Jan 6, 2009)

I do not want to be told how to tip.  If the event was for a large group, OK, I expect the gratuity added, but for just me and DH, I would in the future not patronize that establishment.

The way I look at it is that a tip is a Gratuity.  If the service was not gracious, there is no gratitude to express.  Being told how grateful I am is over the line.

I would not add to the amount.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 6, 2009)

Kay H said:


> I don't understand why there is a tip jar on the counter in Duncan Donuts.  I tell them which donuts I want, he/she puts them in a bag and I pay.  I think that is their job and don't tip for it.  I even have to ask for my senior discount.
> 
> If DH has to ask for his discount, he pays no tip.  If they offer it, he puts it in the tip jar.




No kidding - - or at the damned Starbucks!  I don't even drink coffee but everytime I'm there with someone else, I'm shocked at the audacity.


----------



## sstamm (Jan 6, 2009)

Kay H said:


> I don't understand why there is a tip jar on the counter in Duncan Donuts.  I tell them which donuts I want, he/she puts them in a bag and I pay.  I think that is their job and don't tip for it.  I even have to ask for my senior discount.



I have also seen tip jars at pretzel stands and ice cream shops.  You have to wonder.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 6, 2009)

Saw one at a drive-up window.  Never went back to that place.  Still puzzles me.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 6, 2009)

I generally tip $1. per person at a buffet, $2. if they are really attentive.  And if I plan to visit with somebody for an hour or more, I give them $5-10. after about a half hour.  

As for counters and drive-up windows, I generally don't tip at them at all.  I'm not getting any more service from them than a grocery checker, so I don't see why they think they should be tipped.  It is a fairly new phenomenon, started by the coffee places.  My local Starbucks quit doing this about a year ago.

I have a couple of exceptions to this.  When I go to the bagel shop, if I am using the 12 bagels for the price of 6, I usually drop a dollar in the tip box.  Don't ask me why.  The other thing is if I go to a restaurant that has "carside takeout," I tip $1-2. to the delivery person.

About coupons:  I never use a coupon at the hairdresser's or nail shop.  I go to the same person all the time.  They work on commission, so if I get $5. off, I am taking $2.50-$3. out of their pocket.  I cam afford to pay full price for it, so I don't feel it is right for me to hurt them like this.  JMHO, of course.

Fern


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 7, 2009)

Wonka said:


> Isn't everyone missing something here?  I always thought most establishments split tips up between all the different types of service staff, no?



Wonka,
OK, my experience just doesn't resonate with this group, LOL.  That is, working for minimum wage, being the waitress, busboy, and cashier all at once in some rinky-dink tourist town.  Getting $1 tips for a dinner.  No wine or beer served there, sorry. I was just sharing my experiences that not all wait staff get tipped according to the amount of work they do.  

Bottom line, I think most people pay according to the social 'norms' for the environment--nothing wrong with that I guess.  Nice restaurant with servers, bussers, wine stewards, etc., expect and get more $$, but probably do less than someone at for example a cheapo truck stop who works much harder.

Waitressing/waiting is a great learning experience.  I just wish everyone had the same opportunity.


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 7, 2009)

Waiting tables was the 'hardest' job I've ever had.  I went home exhausted every night, hated going in every night, but paid for a whole lot of college and extra-circular activities with the tips I made doing it.  I was 26-28 and it TRULY was the hardest job ever!

I thank every person who ever left me 20% for my service to them for helping me pay my bills and get a great education.  I serve many people now in career, and have never received a tip.  But I make about 1000% more per hour than I did waiting tables so I do not expect tips.  I never forget that experience I had at the restaurant when I dine out.  My average tips are at least 20-25%.  I like to make every server's night when I get up to leave.  I remember that feeling so well....

On the other side, I also made sandwiches in a NYC deli for a year, served coffee in Raleigh for a year, and sold sunglasses in Hartford for a year.  I never expected to be tipped even though I was making minimum wage in most of those cases.  Frankly, those jobs were so mindless and simple I just didn't deserve anything more than minimum wage, and I knew it at the time.


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 7, 2009)

My so frequently goes out with his friends to diners such as Denny's etc.  He is too thrifty to "Pay $2-3 for a coke when I can buy a 12 pack for just slightly more!" and he always orders a glass of water only (no food either,) and never requests more water.  When I asked him how that went over with the wait staff he said they didn't seem to mind.  Since they go to the same places they see the same staff.  He always tips $1 for this glass of water.  Appearantly the 100% tip is enough to keep them happy!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 7, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> As for counters and drive-up windows, I generally don't tip at them at all. I'm not getting any more service from them than a *grocery checker*, ...
> Fern


 
This reminded me of when I visited my son at Twenty-nine Palms.  We went to the supermarket on base.  There was a tip jar there for the baggers.  Apparently, they worked for tips only--no wage at all.  I've never seen that anywhere else.


----------



## djs (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as tipping for pizza delivery, I tend to do $2 or so, but if people are over and we're ordering a few pizzas I'll tip more, or if it's real bad weather as their job is harder then and I appreciate not having to pick it up that much more.

About 20 Years ago I used to work at a resturaunt as a valet parker and my my pay was 100% based on tips.  Not legal, but at the same time I'd pull about $10 - $15 an hour on a slow night and on Saturday nights it easily topped $20 an hour.  Not bad for an 18 year old college student.  Best part was it was all cash.  The waitstaff would tell us stories about people paying their bill/tip and one of the party members would say something along the lines of "don't forget to save some for the valet" which would result in a reduced tip for the server.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2009)

If I see that a delivery charge is added to a bill, I assume that the fee goes to the business and not the person delivering it. If a gratuity is added, then I assume that goes to the server/delivery person. If it doesn't the issue is between the employee and their employer, not the employee and me. I don't add extra if a gratuity is included in the total charge.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 8, 2009)

*How much do you tip the valet parking your car?*

I usually avoid using the valet and park myself but some inner city hotels won't let you do that.  I always have stress over how much to tip the guy parking the car.  What do others do?


----------



## djs (Jan 8, 2009)

tlwmkw said:


> I usually avoid using the valet and park myself but some inner city hotels won't let you do that.  I always have stress over how much to tip the guy parking the car.  What do others do?



When I was doing it, we got anywhere from $0 up to $5 or on rare occasion $10.  It should be noted that other than the tip, valet parking was free.

Where I have to pay for parking, I'll tend to tip around $2; I'll tip when the car is returned to me and not when I drop it off.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 8, 2009)

I tip $2. when I get my car, and nothing when I drop it off.  Once or twice I tipped in, hoping to get the car back sooner when I wouldn't be long, but it didn't help, so I no longer do it.

Fern


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 8, 2009)

How about at the car wash?  We get unlimited free washes Monday through Friday at the car dealer where we bought our car.  I tip the guy $2.00 before he drives the car through.  

Last fall we had an incredible number of leaves in our yard and had our lawn service remove them, they did a great job and my husband gave them $10.00 (the service is billed monthly) and said he and his associate should go have a beer after work -- the guy said "Do you really mean it?"  I guess they weren't used to getting tips.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got a new fridge.  It included removal of the old one.  The way our house is they didn't want to use a dolly, said it would be easier to carry it.  They (two guys) removed the freezer door, opened the french doors, and looped carry straps on the bottom of the fridge and over their shoulders.  I know it couldn't have been easy, but they did it without a fuss.  We tipped them $20., and told them to have lunch on us.

I think $20. is not considered a huge amount for this here.  We live in what is considered an upscale master planned community.  Not all the homes are expensive, but that is the perception.  

I tip the guy who dries my car at the car wash $2.  I don't tip going into the wash at all.

Fern


----------



## 1950bing (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe this is the way they do it now, but one thing that I don't like is when I have paid the bill ( cash ) and the wait person comes back and sks if I want any of my change back. Of coarse I do !!!!!!! Let me decide how much to tip. It may less or more than the change I am due but at least let me figure that. I find that almost rude.


----------



## geekette (Jan 9, 2009)

1950bing said:


> Maybe this is the way they do it now, but one thing that I don't like is when I have paid the bill ( cash ) and the wait person comes back and sks if I want any of my change back. Of coarse I do !!!!!!! Let me decide how much to tip. It may less or more than the change I am due but at least let me figure that. I find that almost rude.



AGREE COMPLETELY!

If I don't say "no change" or "keep the change" then they should just bring me the change.  If they are smart (most are) they will bring small bills.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 9, 2009)

My family and I were at a very nice restaurant before the holidays. The bill was about as much as I would ever pay on a per-person basis. There were five of us. When my bill arrived, I was shocked to see that the restaurant had added an 18% tip.

My plan was to tip 20%, as we had thoroughly enjoyed our dinner. This, however, puzzled me. Why would they add a tip if there were only five of us? (no restaurant.com coupon) I felt that most people dining at this restaurant could easily figure out how much to tip, and would probably do so adequately. The patrons most likely were not unintelligent, so why do this? I was somewhat insulted.

Anyhow, I signed the ticked, and the wait staff missed out on 2%.


----------

